# The People of Wal-Mart



## Blake Bowden (Jul 31, 2010)

HAH we've all seen "those" people...

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9804


----------



## Benton (Jul 31, 2010)

That's just depressing.


----------



## swole (Jul 31, 2010)

LMAO! Those are some crazy pics!


----------



## swole (Jul 31, 2010)

Humanity is lost jeeze.....lol


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 31, 2010)

LMBO.....that is about 45 mins of my life I will never get back....hahah    Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 1, 2010)

No wonder the third world hates us....


----------

